# Was ist das für ein Tier



## Wankman (20. März 2007)

Hallo,

leider habe ich kein Foto zur hand, könnte ich aber nachreichen.

Auf jedenfall habe ich, wie hier vorgeschlagen, unseren Teich letzte Woche komplett gesäubert. Gute 40 Eimer (10l) Faluschlamm wurden beseitigt....mein Rücken schmerzt noch immer...neues Substrat wurde eingebracht, Goldfischpopulation von weit mehr als 100 wurde ausgedünnt...die anderen warten in einer Zoohandlung auf neue Besitzer.

Beim Säubern habe ich dabei eine Kröte entdeckt, die sich unter der riesigen Binsenwurzel ein Heim gebaut hat, zudem einige __ Egel und dann noch Krebs/__ Schnecken-ähnliche Tiere. Diese leben in einer Art Schale, die aussieht wie eine schwarze Klette. An vielen dieser Schalen hingen bzw. hängen Pflanzenreste, Stengel etc. Die Schalen haben eine Runde Öffnung aus der die Tiere herauskommen, um sich fortzubewegen.

In erster Linie hielten bzw. halten sich diese Tierchen auch an der Binsenwurzel auf. 

Bei der Säuberung hatte ich sie alle gesammelt (das waren einige) und wieder in den Teich eingebracht, als er sauber war.

Sie treiben nun teilweise paddelnd auf dem Teich herum , sind unter Wasser und krabbeln vor sich hin oder haben sich für einige zeit Tod gestellt, bis sie am nächsten Tag dann verschwunden waren.

Kann mir einer auf Anhieb sagen, um was es sich hier handelt.

Meine 3jährige Tochter ist brennend interessiert und ich konnte ihr bisher keine adäquate Auskunft geben. 

Danke!


----------



## ferryboxen (20. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

hallo

vermutlich handelt es sich um die larve der __ köcherfliege.

diese baut sich ein gehäuse aus den teilen die sich gerade im 

gewässer befinden.


gruss lothar


----------



## Annett (20. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Hi,

die hab ich auch vor einigen Tagen am Teich gesichtet und mich geärgert, dass die Kamera mal wieder 5km entfernt im Haus lag.


----------



## Conny (20. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Hallo,
zu Tieren mit Pflanzenbewuchs, kann ich auch noch etwas beitragen. Wir haben eine viele Posthornschnecken. Auf diesen wachsen Fadenalgen von beträchtlicher Länge, die leider öfter in den Pflanzen besonders der Nadelsimse verfangen. Unsere Kinder sind schon im __ Schnecken retten geübt. Ein Foto folgt irgendwann.
MFG
Conny


----------



## Wankman (20. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Lt. Wikipedia sind sie ein Indiz für gute Wasserqualität, weil sie nur in Gewässern mit eben guter oder sehr guter Wasserqualität vorkommen.

*puuuhh* sowas ist doch besser als jeder PH-Test. 

Es ist übrigens die Köcherfliegenlarve. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Ob die Tochter sich da nun jedoch freut, sei mal dahingestellt, sie hoffte ja, es wären Krebse, so wie am Meer.


----------



## Berndt (21. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Hallo,
meine Köcherfliegenlarven bauen nicht so schlampig 

Liebe Grüße
Berndt


----------



## jochen (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Hallo,

mein pH Test viel so aus... 

dafür bauen sie schlampig...  

und sind fotoscheu...


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Moin,

auch wenn es schon ein paar Tage her ist.
Hier noch ein interessanter Link, warum Berndt's Larven ordentlicher bauen. 
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/winsekt/phrygan.htm

Die sind anscheinend einfach jünger; oder eine andere Art.


----------



## Heinrich (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Tier*

Eure Freude sollte sich in Grenzen halten !

Wenn die sich gut wohlfühlen , haben die guten Appetit !

"Zersägen und zerstückeln" viele Pflanzen.

Sind der ideale Leckerbissen für Fische und ein idealer Fischköder.

Die __ Köcherfliege  ist eine unscheinbare weisslich chremige Motte , ähnlich  der Speisemotte. Sie kann man oft gegn Abend am teich sehen .

Heinrich


----------

